# 5 Gallon Betta Tank



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im planning on starting a 5gallon betta tank. I do not have any previous experience with bettas but I have read quite a bit about these awesome fish. I have no tank or filter or anything planned. So please give me your advise and recomndations. I am thinking of getting a 5 gallon aquarium, filling it with a substrate and adding a java fern (Im not sure about what type of substrate though, I was thinking marbles but then the fern cant get nutrients from the substrate). I will add a heater but Im kinda confused on wether or not a filter is a good idea. I am planning on housing 1 betta. Maybe a half moon betta as I really like long solid finnage (Im not a big fan of dragons or exxagerated crown tails). Where is a good place to get one of these? Franks aquarium?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Franks had really nice fish the last time I was there a couple of weeks ago. I would recommend a sponge filter if possible. A lot of the HOB's can be too strong so you would have to baffle it with a pop bottle or something. Sponge filters you can control the bubbles with a flow valve.

I wouldnt go with marbles myself since I found them a pain to clean around but if you don't mind it thats up to you. You can always plant a lot more than java depending on what you have lighting wise. 

Invest in a heater as well


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

If thats the case, ill just use some old gravel  and a heater is a must. Does anyone know how difficult it is to find a mustard gas betta? those are my favourite ones ive seen


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

For filtration, I've wondered if you can put the waterline higher and maybe put something infront of the waterfall, like a sponge.

For plants, you could try a marimo ball. I personally like making trees out of Java moss, but a 5G may be too small for a Java moss tree.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MG, those are my fav too. I did see some PK @ franks the last time I was there with sorta MG. Lots of yellow.

You will find them thou.


----------

